# Topics > Arts > Music >  Waseda Flutist Robot, Atsuo Takanishi Laboratory, Waseda University, Shinjuku, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Designer - Atsuo Takanishi Laboratory

Home page - takanishi.mech.waseda.ac.jp/top/research/music/flute

----------


## Airicist

Antropomorphic Flutist Robot-Bumblebee

 Uploaded on Sep 16, 2007




> This infact a flute playing robot! It is played by the WF-4R II from the Takanishi Lab in Tokyo. Enjoy!!!

----------


## Airicist

Waseda Flutist Robot 

Uploaded on Nov 1, 2008

----------


## Airicist

Saxophonist Robot WAS-1 & Flutist Robot WF-4RIV

 Uploaded on Nov 23, 2009

Robots perform a pre-programmed duet. Developed by researchers at Waseda University in Tokyo. Video presented at 2009 IROS.

----------

